# Stuck in Germany



## whine4wine (Apr 18, 2010)

Well as I mentioned in another thread, we have been in Germany for the past week, visiting our daughter and son-in-law, who is stationed in Vilsec.
As I write this we should be on a plane, on our way home,but........because of the Iceland ashcloud, our flight was cancelled.

So here we are stranded in Germany. I am supposed to be back to work tonight, the wife Tues morning. We are trying to reschedule our flights....but so far no luck! The phone lines are jammed, and it takes about a half hour to get through, only to find out they can't help you.

It could be worse though, at least we are able to stay at our daughters home, while we are trying to find a way home.

WISH US LUCK


----------



## AlFulchino (Apr 18, 2010)

drive down to italy...and wait it out


----------



## whine4wine (Apr 18, 2010)

AlFulchino said:


> drive down to italy...and wait it out



Actually we have discussed driving to an airport that has more flights leaving.
We could drive to Italy in about 10 hrs, and there does seem to be less cancelled flights. The down side is that tickets would run about $3,000 each to get back to the states.
This might be a last resort option.


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 18, 2010)

Dale,

This is a story that you'll tell for the rest of your life so make it a FUN story. I'd worry less about getting home quickly (expensive) and put more energy into what else you can do with the family (or the wife) before you return. You've got the BEST excuse for missing a few more days of work.

ENJOY your unexpected adventure.


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 18, 2010)

Green Mountains said:


> Dale,
> 
> This is a story that you'll tell for the rest of your life so make it a FUN story. I'd worry less about getting home quickly (expensive) and put more energy into what else you can do with the family (or the wife) before you return. You've got the BEST excuse for missing a few more days of work.
> 
> ENJOY your unexpected adventure.



I couldn't have said that any better! 

At the very least, I'm sure there MUST be a beer in Germany that you haven't tried yet!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 18, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that but at least you are on vacation. It could have been worse like finally getting a vacation and not being able togo there. Me myself dont get any vacations as that was taken away due to the economy along with a 10% paycut and my wife has been out of work for some time now due to an injury and we couldnt affrd to do anything like that. Id love to get the heck out of here for even a few days but its just not n our budget. ahve a great time and yes you are very lucky to be staying with family as being stuck there would really start to put pressure on the wallet Im sure!


----------



## whine4wine (Apr 18, 2010)

After argueing with some guys from Travelocity for close to 2 hours, about half that time on hold, I gave up. First some guy said he could get me a flight on Tues, but in a differnt class, and I would have to pay the difference. I said OK book it. He transfered me to some other guy and after another 45 min. wait, there were no seats left. He advised me to cancel my reservations and book a one way flight for $8,000, getting me within 200 miles of home.

I finally was able to book round trip tickets online for $1500...through Travelocity,,,although the guy on the phone could not match the deal.

Well I guess we will finally be getting home Friday, luckily we do not have to pay for a hotel room, just kind of imposeing on family. What a stressfull day!!

On the upside we have seen some wonderful things here in Germany, and Austria. I've taken over 400 pictures. Its very cool over here. So yes, we will make the best of it.


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 18, 2010)

This is the time to do the big wine tour of Germany instead of stressing.


----------



## whine4wine (Apr 18, 2010)

xanxer82 said:


> This is the time to do the big wine tour of Germany instead of stressing.



Been doing a big beer tasting tour.
We stopped at the Haufbrau House in Munich. Lots of fun, great beer.
I haven't tried one yet that I didn't like.


----------



## midwestwine (Apr 18, 2010)

HOPEFULLY IT CLEARS UP BECAUSE WERE ON A FLIGHT TO MILAN ON Tuesday and its closed right now


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Apr 18, 2010)

I sure do hope you and the rest of those sleeping in the airports get it all worked out. Like you've said, at least you're with family. 
If all else fails,,, my suggestion is balloons. 
No engine to fail. Only problem is with the winds you'll end up seeing all of Russia, Siberia, China, Japan and all of the Pacific before you get back to the States. 
But now that would be a story to tell the grandkids.

Really, in all things try to have a laugh or two or else you'll go crazier than me.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 18, 2010)

And if they drift into the plume wouldnt they suffocate?


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 19, 2010)

Just watched a news story with the shoe on the other foot.

50 british kids are stuck at Jay Peak in Vermont for another week of skiing. The mountain was due to close yesterday for the season but agreed to stay open for one more week to house these former guests who had no way to get home.

And guess what? It SNOWED for them enough that there's still enough to keep skiing.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 19, 2010)

Thats an awesome story!


----------



## Leanne (Apr 19, 2010)

We are right under the cloud and all flights are grounded here in the UK. We keep hearing that there are Brits stuck all over the world trying to get home. Poor souls.
Good luck with your journey and make the most of your extra time away.


----------



## St Allie (Apr 19, 2010)

the last time that volcano erupted, it kept going for 14 years didn't it?


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 19, 2010)

I heard there were Americans stuck all over the world trying to get home. Poor Souls!

If I was going to be stuck anywhere it would be in Germany with family, beer, food, cheese, even the polka!

Not making light of you bro', but I have been through a volcanic eruption 60 miles away. I know all about what Leanne is saying with the sulphur smell, the gritty dust in your teeth, all over the garden, your cars, airplane engines, etc. it is some nasty sheet. It doesn't wash away either.

We got like 2 inches when Mt. Redoubt when off. It was an unbelievable mess. Feww people have ever experienced that, I hope you never do!

Hope you get home soon man, and to all the other travelers...the same.

Troy


----------



## Maestro (Apr 21, 2010)

Being an Icelandic-American all I can say is......sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Leanne (Apr 21, 2010)

Maestro said:


> Being an Icelandic-American all I can say is......sorry 'bout that.



Hmmm, get a grip on your volcanoes please!!! Lol.


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 21, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> I heard there were Americans stuck all over the world trying to get home. Poor Souls!
> 
> If I was going to be stuck anywhere it would be in Germany with family, beer, food, cheese, *even the polka*!
> 
> ...



*shudder*

I used to have to listen to the Sunday morning polka party (a weekly radio show) EVERY WEEKEND at work... I can't even enjoy "the chicken dance" at weddings anymore... lol


----------



## Maestro (Apr 21, 2010)

Leanne said:


> Hmmm, get a grip on your volcanoes please!!! Lol.



We've tried talking to it, but it just won't listen.


----------



## Daisy317 (Apr 21, 2010)

Maestro said:


> We've tried talking to it, but it just won't listen.



The volcano must be a man then... They have the tendency to block things out...


----------



## Maestro (Apr 21, 2010)

Daisy317 said:


> The volcano must be a man then... They have the tendency to block things out...



Touche!


----------



## whine4wine (Apr 25, 2010)

Alright!!!!
We made it back!!!!!!!!!!!!
Finally arrived back in the States yesterday afternoon.
Germany was very cool, but its nice to be home.

We both missed an extra weeks work. My father went into the hospital, and is not doing very well....We needed to get home.

Hopefully thing will start to return to normal. Its good to be back.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 25, 2010)

excellent Dale! Good to have you back on this side. dancing nanner back at ya!



Sure hope your Dads allright, he knows you made it back!

Let me buy you the first one!!!


----------



## whine4wine (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Troy, 
It's good to be back.
My dad was having chest pains again, and went in to hospital a week ago thurs, his heart is only working at 25% capacity. To make matters worse, he tried to get out of bed, fell, broke his leg in 4 places!! 
He was in surgery for almost 6 hrs today. I made it back in time to see him in pre-op, and when he came out. He's doing OK considering everything, but is 85 yrs old. We are all praying he makes it out of this one.

We really enjoyed Germany but we needed to get back home. Hopefully every thing will work out for the best.

As you know, we all have have problems in our lives. In some small way, I guess it is nice to sort of "vent" these things, as you and Leanne know.
Thanks to you and all for sort of "being there."


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 25, 2010)

Welcome back home Dale, glad you can be here for your Dad.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 25, 2010)

Dale, Welcome home. We'll be saying prayers for your dad.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 25, 2010)

Welcome back Dale. Hope your dad recover from that as best as possible. Thats a very bad break and he'll be needing a lot of help so thank God your back.


----------



## NSwiner (Apr 25, 2010)

Glad you made it back home in time to see your dad before he went into surgery .Probably helped him to know you made it home ok and was with him . That most have been a touchy surgery with his heart at 25% capacity .


----------



## Leanne (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh no! Your poor dad. My thoughts are with him and your whole family. Keep us posted please.


----------



## whine4wine (Apr 26, 2010)

Thank you for all the kind wishes.


----------



## St Allie (Apr 26, 2010)

Good to hear you got home pretty quickly really..

how's your dad doing today?

Allie


----------



## whine4wine (Apr 26, 2010)

St Allie said:


> Good to hear you got home pretty quickly really..
> 
> how's your dad doing today?
> 
> Allie



Just got back from a visit, he is doing much better this evening.
Thanks Allie


----------

